# Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (25. März 2016)

Hallo

 Bei der 0,40  steht :  Oft unterschätzt: 0,40mm/15lb reißt erst bei 22lbs

 Hält jetzt die 0,40 mehr wie die 0,43 ? 


 Irgend wie blicke ich da jetzt nicht ganz durch


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei der 0,40  steht :  Oft unterschätzt: 0,40mm/15lb reißt erst bei 22lbs
> 
> ...



warum?
0,40....15 lb
0,43....20 lb

Soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, wird die Knotenfestigkeit angegeben und nicht, wann die Schnur wirklich reißt.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (25. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*

Der Spruch "reißt bei ...   steht auf der Korda Website


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Der Spruch "reißt bei ...   steht auf der Korda Website



Ja kenne ich. Aber warum soll die 0,40er mehr halten wie die 0,43er? Da verstehe ich dich nicht.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*

Dann verstehe ich nicht warum die das hier schreiben.


http://de.korda.co.uk/karpfenangelnnews/welche-schnur-team-korda/


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. März 2016)

Ich glaube die Rechnung muss  man weiter machen. Also eine 0,43 hält dann auch entsprechend mehr wie auf der Packung steht.

0,43 wäre mir Persönlich zu stark, aber man sollte auch beachten das  eine 0,43 ein bisschen mehr abriebfestigkeit besitzt wie eine 0,40.


Wobei ich die Schnur eh nicht für Gewässer mit vielen hindernissen empfehlen würde. Ich fische die Schnur auch, allerdings in Gewässern mit wenig Kraut und Hindernissen also reicht da bei mir Problemlos eine 0,35.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*

Aber so wie ich gehört habe ist die Touchdown die neuer wie die Subline ,hat ein besseres Sinkverhalten und noch weniger Dehnung oder ?


----------



## heu20 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*

Servus

Die Erklärung ist ganz einfach: Die 15lb sind die garantierte Tragkraft der Schnur! Aber meist hält sie mehr, daher der Hinweis auf die 22lb. Aber schreiben sie 22lb und sie hält dann nachweislich regelmäßig weniger ist es Betrug / Täuschung / Irreführung oder wie auch immer das dann genau juristisch zu bezeichnen ist.

Vergleich es mit dem Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum (welches die meisten hier in D nicht verstehen...): Die Wurst ist mindestens bis zu dem angegeben Datum haltbar. Ist aber normal noch länger gut.

TL
Jan


----------



## Surf (30. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> wie ich gehört habe ist die Touchdown die neuer wie die Subline ,hat ein besseres Sinkverhalten und noch weniger Dehnung oder ?



Klar sagen die das ;-)  Wie die Schnur sinkt beeinflusst du aber meisten selbst (regelmäßig enfetten, das richtige Verhalten nach dem Wurf) Hab Subline und kann nicht klagen,  meine Kollegen mit der Touchdown auch nicht, sind top Schnüre. Was die Dehung betrifft: wenn du keine willst dann kauf Geflecht. Dann musst du dich nicht auf Versprechungen  verlassen und kannst dir sicher sein.


----------



## Revilo62 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*



Surf schrieb:


> Klar sagen die das ;-)  Wie die Schnur sinkt beeinflusst du aber meisten selbst (regelmäßig enfetten, das richtige Verhalten nach dem Wurf) Hab Subline und kann nicht klagen,  meine Kollegen mit der Touchdown auch nicht, sind top Schnüre. Was die Dehung betrifft: wenn du keine willst dann kauf Geflecht. Dann musst du dich nicht auf Versprechungen  verlassen und kannst dir sicher sein.


Die Versprechungen fangen dann aber an ganz anderen Stellen an und bleiben es meist auch.
Leider sind in Deutschland die linearen Tragkräfte relevant, in UK oder USA wird die Nassknotenfestigkeit bevorzugt, weil auch aus meiner Sicht realere Werte, daraus könnte sich auch die Angabe mit den 23lbs bei einer 15lb Subline ergeben.
Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, wie lange sucht man denn nach einer Schnur, seit mind. 3 Monaten geistern diese Anfragen vom "Fischmeister" durchs Forum |uhoh:

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, wie lange sucht man denn nach einer Schnur, seit mind. 3 Monaten geistern diese Anfragen vom "Fischmeister" durchs Forum |uhoh:



Zumal du die nach Dauereinsatz meistens nach nem Jahr wechselst. Wenn die scheixxe war, nimmt man halt ne andere. Aber Korda gehört wohl, unabhängig davon ob man sie fischt oder nicht, wohl zu den besseren monofilen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (30. März 2016)

Revilo62 schrieb:


> Die Versprechungen fangen dann aber an ganz anderen Stellen an und bleiben es meist auch.
> Leider sind in Deutschland die linearen Tragkräfte relevant, in UK oder USA wird die Nassknotenfestigkeit bevorzugt, weil auch aus meiner Sicht realere Werte, daraus könnte sich auch die Angabe mit den 23lbs bei einer 15lb Subline ergeben.
> Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, wie lange sucht man denn nach einer Schnur, seit mind. 3 Monaten geistern diese Anfragen vom "Fischmeister" durchs Forum |uhoh:
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Mann hat halt im Winter Zeit drüber nachzudenken .
So ne Schnur kostet natürlich auch Geld


----------



## Carpital (31. März 2016)

*AW: Korda Subline -Schnurfrage ?*

Also ich fische sowohl die Subline als auch die Touchdown als 43ger. 
Ich kann mich bei beiden nicht beklagen, wobei ich finde, dass bei der Touchdown der Grundkontakt wirklich etwas besser ist (fische oft nur auf kurze Distanz, finde man merkt aber trotzdem, oder grade deshalb einen Unterschied).  Die Dicke bevorzuge ich wegen dem Sinkverhalten und der Abriebfestigkeit. 

Werde die Subline deshalb nicht runter machen aber wenn es soweit ist, die Touchdown in der 2ten Farbe auch als 43ger drauf machen.

Zur Dicke habe ich keine genauen Messwerte aber wie schon andere sagen wird die 43ger auch mehr als 20lbs tragen und weiterhin mehr als die 40ger.

Probleme wirst du mit der 43ger nicht haben.


----------

